# Out of Prison Out of mind!



## Hopeful (Nov 11, 2007)

I was surfing the internet recently, to my surprise, I run across a video of my sisters husband doing an interview about being a *married felon *and some of the things he said were very hurtful exspecially since we were so supportive of him while he was doing time. Furthermore, my sister remained loyal to him the whole 5 years that he was locked up. I haven't said anything to her about the video but I want to. Am I just being paronoid or should I just mind my own business, please help.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

What did he say that you found hurtful/disrespectful?

draconis


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't say anything. If possible, just let her see the video. 

Personally I would want to know if someone had a hurtful video on the internet about me.


----------



## fire_vogel (Oct 29, 2007)

and if i had to learn something like that, i'd rather learn about it from a sibling, rather than from someone who simply isn't as close and who wouldn't be as understanding and supportive... if you see what i mean


----------



## 3plus3 (Nov 1, 2007)

I dunno, I would stay out of it. But then again, if she found out that you knew and didn't say something she might be mad. Hard one.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

You could always make an unknown email address and send it [the video] to her.

draconis


----------



## atula (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, you know your sister best and know how she is going to react. IF you think that things are going on well between the two right now, then tlet the whole thing go. Might be that he had made that video at a time when he himself was depressed or there relation was not going that well....
You could just try to see if your sis is doing well, judge by yourself if your telling about the video will harm their relationship or help your sister finally get over the struggle of keeping the relationship intact...


----------



## Twineball (Nov 27, 2007)

If it were me in this situation, I would probably not bring it up myself, but rather wait for a situation in which it comes up in conversation. "...you know, now that you mention it..." Otherwise, it's very confrontational, and people will immediately go on the defensive.

But like atula said above, you know your sister best and how to handle her.


----------

